# απαιτήσεις και υποχρεώσεις (λογιστ.) = receivables and payables, accounts receivable and accounts payable



## Palavra (May 12, 2009)

Από προσάρτημα σε ισολογισμό:
Οι απαιτήσεις και υποχρεώσεις [...] αποτιμήθηκαν με βάση [...]

debts;


----------



## Rogerios (May 12, 2009)

Μήπως εδώ οι απαιτήσεις είναι "claims", υπό την έννοια ότι ο όρος αναφέρεται στις αξιώσεις που έχει η εταιρία έναντι τρίτων (δηλ. στις περιπτώσεις που οι τρίτοι οφείλουν στην εταιρία)


----------



## Count Baltar (May 12, 2009)

Receivables


----------



## anef (May 12, 2009)

Και οι υποχρεώσεις payables.
Λέγονται επίσης και accounts receivable & accounts payable αντίστοιχα.


----------



## Palavra (May 12, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ!


----------

